# WIP 1/8 scale Z28



## John F (May 31, 2001)

My latest project, my 1/8th Z28 I got off the 'bay. Wrapped in Testors Italian Red.

The kit was in pretty tough shape when I got it. The roof had a big crack right down the middle, and the right front fender was barely hanging on.

The repairs aren't perfect, but I'm happy with it.

It looks orange in the pics but its actually few shades darker.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

two more,
plus a couple before pics


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

John,

LOOKS GREAT! :thumbsup:

Jack


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

:roll:hope you have as much fun with your 1/8 as me i'm still looking for a pair of headers:dude:


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Actually just about finished, just need to put the body on the chassis and do some detail painting

http://www.largescalemodeler.com/welcome.html
somebody here may be able to help you with headers


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

*Are we there yet?*

Some more pics of the "Z" I still have some detail stuff left to do and clean up some of the paint, but it's coming along


John


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

and a few more


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

great car just needs headers but i hope if you decid to put on you have better luck then me i been try for over a year for set of 1:8 header to put on a gravedigger body trying to make it deffernt and call it digger od grave just to make it mine


----------

